# Catfishing around Greenup dam?



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

i am considering catfishing up around the* Greenup dam. * Have the commercial fishermen harvested all the big cats out of that area like they have down here in the Markland pool? Is it better to fish *below or above* the dam? What is the best ramp to launch a boat from up there? Thanks in advance. 

http://cincinnaticatfishing.com


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Norb. Not much better there compared to Markland pool. Your better off driving a little further to WV waters around Gallipolis


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> Norb. Not much better there compared to Markland pool. Your better off driving a little further to WV waters around Gallipolis


Still trying to figure out the rules for fishing up there with Ohio out of state fishing license. Seem I could fish from the bank but not in the river from a boat. Any info about fishing from the boat for that is what I want to do.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

If you have an out of state ohio license you can fish the river. It reciprocal.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would check on the license before going fishing. I think if you have a resident ohio license your ok, but if its a non resident ohio license you need both license. but that's just something I read somewhere. so don't count it as law.
sherman


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

The reciprocal agreement is only between residents of WV and ohio. Go to youtube , go to steve douglas the catfish dude and watch his video called (West Virginia blue catfish state record fail). In that video it is explained by a WV game officer, After you watch that video you will have no doubts to your question. See if this works, copy and paste if it don't make a link.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Like I stated in your other thread about the licenses. 33Highland is correct also 
Only *residents* of Ohio and West Virginia can use reciprocal agreement. If your not a resident of either state then this is what each non res licenses will let you do
Non resident Ohio: Fish anywhere in the state of Ohio and from the Ohio bank of the Ohio River. Your feet must be touching the ground on the Ohio side. 

Non resident WV. : fish all of West Virginia waters, fish from the WV bank of the Ohio River and to use your boat the entire length of the OHio River as it flows between Ohio and West Virginia. 

To maybe make you understand a bit more or why the licenses work this way is West Virginia basically owns the entire Ohio river when it flows between the 2 states So if your in a boat your fishing West Virginia.


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Sorry if I'm off topic but there's one thing I'm not clear about is the regulations. I know fishing on your boat and WV side you need to abide by the WV rules and fishing the ohio side banks u need to abide by ohio rules. If I were to wade in the river on the Ohio side of the ohio river do I abide with the WV or ohio regulations? Some people tells me as long as I'm on the Ohio side I just need to follow the ohio regulations and others tells me as long as my feet are touching the water even if the water rises to pier or on the rocks I got to go by WV regulations. Can anyone clarify this? Which is the legal regulations for this situation. Thanks


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

It's just like G3guy says, If you're an ohio resident you can fish off WV's bank if you want or in a boat. Same with a west Virginian residents they can fish off our bank. You just have to follow the rules of the license you hold. I'm an ohio resident and I fish there a lot in a boat and the reason I buy a WV license so I can use as many rods as I wish. I'm pretty sure WV owns to the bank on the ohio side. The west Virginia code of 1937 which states that " the jurisdiction of West Virginia is co-extensive with the waters of the ohio river while confined within its banks" On the KY border ohio owns to the low water mark of 1792. That's the line before they dammed the river. So how I would interpret it is if you held a non resident Ohio license, you better keep your feet dry on the ohio bank. If I am wrong someone please feel free to correct me, this is just what I have always believed.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I think I will Just fish BELOW the Greenup dam Notice there is a ramp on the Ohio side down river from the Dam. So i can launch out of there and check things out. Anyone have tips of where to head once I get up that way. Thanks in advance.Norb


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

Norb, that's the water I fished before moving up to W.V. waters. I had my best luck behind the dam, but I could always see it. There's some big power lines crossing the river, we had pretty good luck right near them along the KY bank. Anchor on the ledges around 15' deep and fish the deep and shallow both. we've caught some 30# fish around there using good ole cut drum. Its a lot wider, deeper and lots of structure on the bottom. The closer you got to the dam the snags got unbearable.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I take I should launch above the dam.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

I'd try both places but its like 2 different rivers completely. I was usually night fishing though . Franklin furnace is where I launched from.


----------

